# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  هدية مني قطفتها من حديقة المنزل ...

## أبو سلطان

السلام عليكم 
أرى و كأني قد ثقلت في حركتي العملية في الشبكة و كأني فعلا قد كبرت بعد هذى الزمن من العمر الطويل و بان عجزي واضحا للعيان يوما بعد يوم كما ترون 
فمرونتي قد صدئت و حركتي قد عجزت 
أرجو أن تستمروا في قبولي معكم كما كنتم فأنا ملييء بالعشم فيكم إخوة و أخوات و أبناء و بنات 
و أو عدكم بأن استمر في الطريق معكم الذي شجعتموني في المضي فيه قدر الإمكان حتى النهاية 
أمد الله في عمرنا جميعا و رزقنا الله و إياكم الصحة و العافية الدائمتين و بلغنا منتمانا بما يحبه و يرضاه 
و هذه هدية مني قطفتها من حديقة المنزل إلى كل أهلي و أحبتي الذين هم أنتم بالشبكة 
أرجو أن تقبلوها مشكورين: 
 
 
 
 
 
وردة شجرة ورق الغار المعطرة 
 
 
وردة ملكة الليل المعطرة 
 
 
فقاح الرتقال 
 
 
 
 
 
ورق الغار الذي يطبخ بالأكل 
 
 
 
 
و سامحوني على ثقلي في الحركة هالأيام 
لكن سوف نكون معا حتى يشاء الله سبحانه و تعالى 
و دمتم بكل خير

----------


## همس الصمت

الصور تجننننننننننننننننننن
الورد يهببببببببببببل
والريحه وصلت لعندي
تجنننننننننن الريحه وتريح البال ....
الله يعطيك العافية يابو سلطان على هيك صور حلوة
وعلى هيك هدية تجنننننننننن
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

رووووووووووووووووعه بجد
تصوير حلوووووو و ورد احلى ماشاءالله...

مشكور عمووو على هيك هديه
لاخلا ولاعدم من طيبة قلبك

موفق لكل خير وصلاح

حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور...

دمت بود..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*بسم الله ماشاء الله*
*شو هالورد اللي يجننننننننننننننننننن*
*اموووووووووووت فيه وفي اسمه*
*وريحته قويه وتهببببببببببببببببببببببببل والله*
*عااد ابو سلطان ابغى نصيبي منه*
*يسلموووووووو ع هيك صور راائعه*
*ولاعدمنااااا جديد الورد وعطوره*
*دمت بوود*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اموووووووت في الورد المحمدي
كانت عدنا العام شجره وما طلع فيها الا بس 6 كل واحد له وحده >>على عدد افراد اسرتنا خخخ
بس ماتت في الصيف :sad2: 

واسبوع الا طاف شفنا عند ابوي_ محمديتين_ واتشابقنا اني وعشوقوه عليهم 
بس لعبت علي اخدت العدله وعطتني الذابله على قولتها انتي بكبرك ورده محمديه وش تبغي بالورد

ويلي على ريحتهم الغرفه ليوم ثاني جنه 

عليكم بالف عافيه على هالورد :wink: 
تسلم على ارق واجمل هديه
وعساك ع القوووه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ما شااااااء الله 
صووور الوررد مررررره اتجننننن لحدهم 
ياربي مو قادره عليهم >> قاعده اشتمهم من هنااا هع خخخ
بجد الصور الاربع الاوليه مررره اجنااااان وعذاااااب عدل 

الله يعطيك العافيه عموووو ابو سلطان على هيك هديه 
وما عدمنااااك 
موفق لكل خير 
دمت بود

----------


## أبو سلطان

> الصور تجننننننننننننننننننن
> الورد يهببببببببببببل
> والريحه وصلت لعندي
> تجنننننننننن الريحه وتريح البال ....
> الله يعطيك العافية يابو سلطان على هيك صور حلوة
> وعلى هيك هدية تجنننننننننن
> 
> بالتوفيق يارب ..



 لأنكِ أختي همس الصمت  راقية فدوقكِ أيضا لا شك كذلك

تسلمي

و شكرا

----------


## أبو سلطان

> رووووووووووووووووعه بجد
> تصوير حلوووووو و ورد احلى ماشاءالله...
> 
> مشكور عمووو على هيك هديه
> لاخلا ولاعدم من طيبة قلبك
> 
> موفق لكل خير وصلاح
> 
> حوائج مقضيه بحق من هم النور على نور...
> ...



شكرا أختي دمعة طفله يتيمه يا صاحبة الذوق الراقي الرفيع

و تسلمي

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
> *بسم الله ماشاء الله*
> *شو هالورد اللي يجننننننننننننننننننن*
> *اموووووووووووت فيه وفي اسمه*
> *وريحته قويه وتهببببببببببببببببببببببببل والله*
> *عااد ابو سلطان ابغى نصيبي منه*
> *يسلموووووووو ع هيك صور راائعه*
> *ولاعدمنااااا جديد الورد وعطوره*
> *دمت بوود*
> *تحيااتي*



 أختي شذى الزهراء كل هالورد من أجلش و على احسابش

و تسلمي أختي

----------


## أبو سلطان

> اموووووووت في الورد المحمدي
> كانت عدنا العام شجره وما طلع فيها الا بس 6 كل واحد له وحده >>على عدد افراد اسرتنا خخخ
> بس ماتت في الصيف 
> واسبوع الا طاف شفنا عند ابوي_ محمديتين_ واتشابقنا اني وعشوقوه عليهم 
> بس لعبت علي اخدت العدله وعطتني الذابله على قولتها انتي بكبرك ورده محمديه وش تبغي بالورد 
> ويلي على ريحتهم الغرفه ليوم ثاني جنه
> 
> عليكم بالف عافيه على هالورد
> تسلم على ارق واجمل هديه
> وعساك ع القوووه



شفتي اشلون أختي ورده محمديه فأنت الوردة المحمدية ابكبرها مثل قالت أختش

فما يحتاج بيتكم لزيادة ورد 

الله ايخليش و يحفضش و يحفضكم جميع

و شكرا

----------


## أبو سلطان

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> ما شااااااء الله 
> صووور الوررد مررررره اتجننننن لحدهم 
> ياربي مو قادره عليهم >> قاعده اشتمهم من هنااا هع خخخ
> بجد الصور الاربع الاوليه مررره اجنااااان وعذاااااب عدل  
> الله يعطيك العافيه عموووو ابو سلطان على هيك هديه 
> وما عدمنااااك 
> موفق لكل خير 
> ...



 مشكورة واجد أختي عوامية صفوانية على قبول الأربع الأولى

لكن ياريتش اتشمي ورد ملكة الليل اللي ما اتوزع روايحها إلا في الليل

طول الليل اللي ايمر على بيتنا ما ودة يتزجزج من عطرها الفواح

أما النهار فتغلق وردها الصغير الحجم على حالها و لا كأنه شيء صار و لا استوى

في الخريف القادم اشتري شتلة منها [ملكة الليل] و ارعيها و أكيد بتذكريني طول الشتاء بالخير

و بالعوافي مقدما

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته ..

ما شاء الله حديقة رائع ..

وتصوير اروع ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## روعة الدنيا

حلوووين يسلموووو 

ربي يعطيك العافيه 

بنتظار جديدك 

وكل موده

----------


## النظره البريئه

وعليكم السلام
يعطيك العافيه عمو
مره حليوين الصور
ابغى ورده 
مره مره جنان
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

----------


## مياس

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد

ورد ولا أروع  والتصوير 100% فن ..
:
:
أبو سلطان
دُمت بخير وبصحه وعافيه

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد
ماشاء الله 
عموووو ابوسلطان
الوردجناااااااااان شكلي بنزل في حديقة بيتنا 
بس اخاااف من النحل الموجود جنب الورد  :embarrest:  :embarrest: هههههه
الصوووور رهيييييييييييبه تسلم الايااادي 
ويعطيك العااافيه ،،،لاعدمنا روووعة ماتقدمه من جديييييييد
دمت ودااام عطاااائك الممـــــــيز
موفق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ليش عمو هالكلام 
الله يطول في عمرك ان شاء الله
والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه
وخوش هديه من احلى عم 
تسلم عمو

----------


## أبو سلطان

> السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته ..
> 
> ما شاء الله حديقة رائع ..
> 
> وتصوير اروع ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ..
> 
> كل المودة



 شكرا أخونا الكبير شبكة الناصرة على المرور و التشجيع

و أنت أيضا يعطيك ألف خير و عافية

و دمت بصحة و سلامة

----------


## أبو سلطان

> حلوووين يسلموووو 
> 
> ربي يعطيك العافيه 
> 
> بنتظار جديدك 
> 
> وكل موده



 الله يحلي دنياش و آخرتش

و دمتي أيضا بالحب و المودة

----------


## أبو سلطان

> وعليكم السلام
> يعطيك العافيه عمو
> مره حليوين الصور
> ابغى ورده 
> مره مره جنان
> اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد



 و أنتي أيضا بنتي تستاهلي كل الورد و أشجار الورد

و شكرا على المرور

----------


## أبو سلطان

> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> ورد ولا أروع والتصوير 100% فن ..
> :
> :
> أبو سلطان
> 
> دُمت بخير وبصحه وعافيه



لأنش فنانة تري الفن حقا فن 

فشكرا أختي

----------


## أبو سلطان

> اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد
> 
> ماشاء الله 
> عموووو ابوسلطان
> الوردجناااااااااان شكلي بنزل في حديقة بيتنا 
> بس اخاااف من النحل الموجود جنب الورد هههههه
> الصوووور رهيييييييييييبه تسلم الايااادي 
> ويعطيك العااافيه ،،،لاعدمنا روووعة ماتقدمه من جديييييييد
> دمت ودااام عطاااائك الممـــــــيز
> ...



 أختي فرح بس قولي للنحل اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد و هو ما ايسوي شيء

و شكرا لك على المرور

----------


## أبو سلطان

> ليش عمو هالكلام 
> الله يطول في عمرك ان شاء الله
> والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه
> وخوش هديه من احلى عم 
> تسلم عمو



 مشكورة بنتي عفاف الهدى على التفاعل

لكني صحيح و مع حركتي الدائمة و حبي للسياحة

و قدرتي على الساعات الطويلة على السياقة و بهدوء تام 

لكني أصبحت أمل الكتابة

يمكن تعب نفسي 

و يجب أخد إجازة بعيدة عن الكمبيوتر 

مع إني ما أحب الأسفار خارج البلد

شكرا لك بنتي على كل حال

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

تبارك الرحمن  ماشاء الله 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد  

عليكم باااااالف عافيه روايح الجنه والله00 ريحت نبينا محمد عليه افضل صلاة و السلام

مشكور عمو ابو سلطان على احلى هديه ريحه وصلت من النطر

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

** 

*وآآآآآآآآآآو مآقدر آقآآوم  آنآآآآآآ آبغـــــــــى آشمهآآ اللحين*  
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*  
*مررررهـ حليووووهـ*  
*وتصووووير ولا آحلى وآآضح وجميل شغل مرت جدوو*  
*الله يخليك ويحفظك ويطول بعمرك وتتحفنآ دوم بالجديد*  

*سلمت من كل مكروه*  

*سي يآآ*  
*عشووق*

----------

